# Thrombectomy Coding



## 10marty (Jun 14, 2011)

Since 92973 can only used for thrombectomy with an Angiojet, what or how should one code a thrombectomy using a pronto or Fetch catheter to aspirate a thrombus?

Thanks


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jun 15, 2011)

10marty said:


> Since 92973 can only used for thrombectomy with an Angiojet, what or how should one code a thrombectomy using a pronto or Fetch catheter to aspirate a thrombus?
> 
> Thanks



Marty,
 here is an article about this from z health.

http://www.zhealthpublishing.com/About-Us-Engine.asp?NavigationTopLevel2MenuID=42

Let me know if this link doesnt work!


----------

